
The Help Search Algorithm: The magic behind Monzo's first data science product - najiesiri
https://monzo.com/blog/2017/08/22/the-help-search-algorithm/
======
djaychela
Looks interesting, but way over my head (at the moment) in terms of the
details.

However, my main reason for commenting is that I used Monzo as a preloaded
credit card for two holidays in Europe this year (I'm from the UK), and it
seems to me to be how banking should be - easy to use, simple app that doesn't
involve half an hour on the phone to get it authorised (unlike HSBC), and you
get instant notification of spending when you use the card - indeed on several
tolls we got the notification before we'd got past the exit barrier of the
toll plaza. And the exchange rate is better than my bank gives. Excellent.

